# Mustache Anyone?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mustache*

My better pictures of Jake (who I lost last year in May) in his teddy bear clip with a mustache aren't scanned unfortunately --- and I pretty much kept him in that clip when he was a pup and younger. I did the more traditional poodle cip on him later. Anyway, here is one for you. The face is not full throughout; it is mustache so there is an area shaved down. You are right; you really don't see it that much anymore. This picture is probably 14 years old I guess.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks very round. I may for for more of a triangle looking one. It does look very sweet though.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope this helps! http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16075-leroys-mustaches.html


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Very much so! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Dance with small mustache:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

My Dude sports one. Here he is! I did a goatee as well for a while but it made him drip even more water after drinking so I got rid of it.


----------

